
For People Who Love Letters, Numbers, Punctuation, and Their Many Codifications - the_librarian
https://graphemica.com/
======
the_librarian
As a person who loves both coding and worldbuilding, this is a website that
was made for me, and I had to share it. The design is clean, every letter and
symbol from even the most obscure scripts seem to be included in their
databanks, and it is simply a joy to hit the random button and look at
whatever comes next. I have no affiliation, but you can even make an account
and favorite the characters you find to be the most captivating. It's a site I
didn't know I wanted, but is now in my top ten places to visit on the web.

